# Recommended Dosage?



## Smotz (Mar 31, 2010)

Just popped out a batch of Golden Teachers, and they look so good I'm kind of afraid to eat them, lol. 

What Dosages in Grams would you guys recommend for a Mild to Severe Trip? My friend wants a Mild Trip, and I want a Balls to the Wind, Severe mind blowing trip.

Thanks for any info, would hate to O.D. on these.


----------



## thizz13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Take 1.5 grams to start with smoke a bowl or something too you should be happy


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Mar 31, 2010)

mild trip id go with half an eighth. a severe trip id go with 3.5-4 g's.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Which strains are the more potent ones? I can't remember. I know penis envy is one of'em


----------



## shepj (Mar 31, 2010)

You can't OD from psilocybin nor psilocin, essentially you can take as much as you want  I would go with what CreepyStevie said, somewhere around an eighth.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah. for a good stronger trip take around an 1/8th at first. If it satisfies you then good but if not wait a few days or a week and then try 5-7 grams.

Also, if you make some mushroom tea I've found it to kick in faster and stronger, have a stronger peak. BUT, it wont last as long. 7 grams was completely done (back to 0) at a little past 5 hours for me. It's also easier on the stomach which is good when doing larger amounts (at least for me)


----------



## Smotz (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool, thanks for all the info fellas. Good to know that I can't OD on these as well. +rep 2 all

I'll go with 3.5g's the first time, and see if that gets me where I wanna be. I'll just throw my buddy a few caps, since he doesn't wanna trip too hard. Gonna be trying these out for the first time this weekend. Been around 6 years since I've had good quality shrooms. All the shrooms sold around here are pretty weak, so I decided to grow my own. 

Can't wait to take the trip!


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 1, 2010)

if you grow them yourself you should definately eat some fresh. it tastes horrible but it'll make you trip so hard.

when i first started growing mushrooms i picked my first batch and weighed out ~40g, chopped them up and put it on 2 PB&Js (which I will never do again). I choked down the first sandwich and got about 3 bites into the 2nd when I started feeling funny and got that first initial shift in perception.

I attempted to load a bowl but my hand/eye coordination was already severely fucked and I ended up spilling more weed than packing it. I was having some serious auditory hallucinations along with crazy body sensations that I could only describe as what felt like electricity running through my veins. At times that electric feeling would make its way up my body into my brain where it seemed to "short out" for a moment before returning to euphoria. I wasn't able to move from my couch the entire trip, completely melted.

try it sometime when you're wanting to take your trip a little further.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

GT isnt known for its potency really...

I would go 2g for a light trip, 4+g for a heavy trip... I've tripped 25 times or so and to get a heavy trip (talkin to the trees in a parallel universe type) last time I had to eat a half oz... And I grew them myself and know they're potent.

The problem with psilocybin is you 'instantly' form a tolerance meaning if you eat a bag, wait an hour your tolerance will be there. Which means you'll have to eat way more to get yourself higher if you didnt dose right.

Having an empty stomach and dosing right in the beginning is always best.


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 1, 2010)

are we talking dry weight or wet?


----------



## shepj (Apr 1, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> are we talking dry weight or wet?


with 3.5g's, dry one should hope.. as there is approximately a 1:10 dry:fresh ratio. If they were fresh he would require somewhere around 35g's, no?


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 1, 2010)

i definitely recommend that you eat at least one whole mushroom fresh....

dry weight:
1g=threshold dose
1.5g= mild dose
2.5g= experienced user dose
3.5-5g= extreme dose
5-7g= life-altering experience dose
7g+= not recommended (especially with this strain) [edit: or any of the more potent strains such as this one]


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 1, 2010)

shepj said:


> with 3.5g's, dry one should hope.. as there is approximately a 1:10 dry:fresh ratio. If they were fresh he would require somewhere around 35g's, no?


 
yeah that makes perfect sense

the "koh samui" strain that i grew in high school had 50g+ mushrooms when wet...

some caps the size of my fist (my fist may have been slightly smaller back then  .lol.)


----------



## shepj (Apr 1, 2010)

heard about a guy who got really high and the only thing he had near him was psilocybe.. ended up eating like an ounce or some shit hahaha!

I know that's not relevant.. but it is funny as shit


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> i definitely recommend that you eat at least one whole mushroom fresh....
> 
> dry weight:
> 1g=threshold dose
> ...



From my experience golden teacher isnt especially potent. Very easy to grow and big yields however..

But then again growing from multispore you never know what genetics you're going to get so you could have some decent mushrooms or some blastofftospace mushrooms.

and 2.5g for experienced users is far too low. imho

Couple weeks ago i tried 'pure psilocyin powder' fun... but not worth the price


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> yeah that makes perfect sense
> 
> the "koh samui" strain that i grew in high school had 50g+ mushrooms when wet...
> 
> some caps the size of my fist (my fist may have been slightly smaller back then  .lol.)



2nd and 3rd flushes are usually when I see monster 40-60 grammers.. pretty common. If I'm looking for a profit I make chocolates outta them 

Last grow my FIRST flush was ALL fruits over 30g.. Blew my mind. Subsequent flushes were normal. Kinda backwards


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 1, 2010)

i was walking around in downtown ithaca once with a bunch of friends and we had all just ate an eighth of mushrooms... my homegirl however had bought a quarter for herself and a quarter for a friend. she had eaten about a half eighth, and while we were walking around she had intended on slowly eating the other half of her eighth.... leaving herself one eighth and the quarter for her friend. so anyway its like an hour later and homegirl is like "im really fucking spun, i dont know whats going on"...... long story short, she thought, "i can handle my shit, its okay if i eat like an eighth and a half" which believe me shes a fucking trooper and could definitely handle it. so when her friend came by to grab that quarter and we noticed all that was left was about .7g in each bag. holy shit we thought, its going to be a wild night.

so she ate like 12.5g and thats the most ive ever seen someone eat without spanning it out over more than 6 or so hours.

later on in the night she went through several phases....

she cried and told us how beautiful the world was... 
she got scared and looked to us for shelter and comfort... 
but by far the most interesting part was a sexual aspect that came out between the beauty and the fear...

she was saying shit like... "tie me up you guys, you know what you wanna do with me" and since we are like best friends and plus there were like 4 dudes and we arent into gangbangs(per say) we obviously denied her by changing the subject. only to have her mumble things like "you guys wouldnt know what to do with me anyway" and "you couldnt handle it if you had it"

she remembers almost none of that part but i will not soon forget. it may be selective memory as well.









so anyway in relation to this thread... try to keep it under 12g if you dont want to get gangbanged by your friends.lol.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2010)

5 grams dry, or 60 grams wet for proper shroom trip. Disconnect the phone and lock the door, things are gonna get strange.
Switch off the lights and wait and see what your mind does... Shrooms, in my opinion is not about seeing what it does with TV, or music, or computers or even nature, as those things are there eery day, but to connect with the normally invisible and unlikely.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lmao... Exact reason why you trip with the best of the best of your friends... Never know whats going to happen. Bad things would happen if she weren't with trusting friends...


Like when i thought it would be a great idea to go talk to mr. LEO about trying to find my 'stolen' pipe... which was in my pocket... THANKS FRIENDS!!


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 1, 2010)

daisy2687 said:


> From my experience golden teacher isnt especially potent. Very easy to grow and big yields however..
> 
> But then again growing from multispore you never know what genetics you're going to get so you could have some decent mushrooms or some blastofftospace mushrooms.
> 
> ...


oh i guess i was misinformed... its been a long while since i was actively involved in growing mushrooms though.

no excuses though

and this is a scale for potent mushroom strains... add about 20%-25% for a basic strain and about 15%-20% for a semi-potent strain.

just my understanding. based on my experiences... not the rule by any means



daisy2687 said:


> 2nd and 3rd flushes are usually when I see monster 40-60 grammers.. pretty common. If I'm looking for a profit I make chocolates outta them
> 
> Last grow my FIRST flush was ALL fruits over 30g.. Blew my mind. Subsequent flushes were normal. Kinda backwards


 
yeah i love seeing those big 'uns..... also, isnt 30g on the first flush a BIG mushroom?


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> yeah i love seeing those big 'uns..... also, isnt 30g on the first flush a BIG mushroom?


In general yeah, usually the 3 or 4 biggest fruits push 25-30g on the first flush, the rest 4-10g... But this flush was ALL fruits 30+... Probably 15 or 20 of them

The weird thing about growing mushrooms is genetics. Each shroom carries thousands of different sets of genes and each NEW pairing of spores is TWO different sets of DNA... In reality never know what you're going to get which is why cloning is the be all of mycology.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

See there's your 50 gram beast 

Cap barely open too


----------



## Smotz (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about going for 5-6g's dry now. I miss the hardcore psychedelic trips I used to get from LSD, and would like to try and recapture some of that mindspace with this. I do like blazing some good dank while I'm tripping, seems to mellow out the experience, and increase the visuals 10X for me.

Can you guys recommend any better strains for me to try out next time? Was thinking of trying Syzygy and Tak Mountain Cube next, these spores are all coming from Ralphsters. Not sure on the potency or difficulty of growing either, but I would like go for the more potent strains, regardless of difficulty.

Thanks for all the info, you guys are really helpful here.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

Smotz said:


> I'm thinking about going for 5-6g's dry now. I miss the hardcore psychedelic trips I used to get from LSD, and would like to try and recapture some of that mindspace with this. I do like blazing some good dank while I'm tripping, seems to mellow out the experience, and increase the visuals 10X for me.
> 
> Can you guys recommend any better strains for me to try out next time? Was thinking of trying Syzygy and Tak Mountain Cube next, these spores are all coming from Ralphsters. Not sure on the potency or difficulty of growing either, but I would like go for the more potent strains, regardless of difficulty.
> 
> Thanks for all the info, you guys are really helpful here.


The common wisdom is a cube is a cube... Strains really only apply to physical charactersitics and even then, when using multispore it can be a little different.

The only way to get higher potency or bigger yield etc is to clone fruits or mycelium with those traits. That takes isolation and re-cloning etc.

I just grow Amazons because they dry out to look like a general cube

PS: The exception to the rule is Penis Envy. It's harder to grow and yields less but is more potent.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2010)

Half a eighth with home grown Golden Teachers will do the trick!

An awe inspiring knock in your combat boots would be something around the conventional dose of 3.5 grams! 

...and buddy dont worry, you would have to eat a "man vs. food" type of pot belly fest of mushies to ever think about over dosing. Mushrooms are friendly and the body can easily tolerate it without the bad side effects


----------



## Smotz (Apr 1, 2010)

daisy2687 said:


> The common wisdom is a cube is a cube... Strains really only apply to physical charactersitics and even then, when using multispore it can be a little different.
> 
> The only way to get higher potency or bigger yield etc is to clone fruits or mycelium with those traits. That takes isolation and re-cloning etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, really good info. Looks like I shall have a case of Penis Envy very soon. 




ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Half a eighth with home grown Golden Teachers will do the trick!
> 
> An awe inspiring knock in your combat boots would be something around the conventional dose of 3.5 grams!
> 
> ...and buddy dont worry, you would have to eat a "man vs. food" type of pot belly fest of mushies to ever think about over dosing. Mushrooms are friendly and the body can easily tolerate it without the bad side effects


Thanks, that's good to know. I don't have a great deal of experience with shrooms (been in the world of LSD for a long time), so I've never really been sure of how much the body can handle, or if there is a limit. I'll down 3.5-4g's the first time, just to see what it's like, and if thats not enough, I'll increase the amount 1-2g's each time from there until I get to the trip I want to have.


----------



## Smotz (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses. You guys are great. I think I might hang out here on Rollitup for awhile, and discuss some Mary Jane Horticulture as well. 

Peace out, and many happy trips to you guys.


----------



## shepj (Apr 1, 2010)

daisy2687 said:


> The common wisdom is a cube is a cube... Strains really only apply to physical charactersitics and even then, when using multispore it can be a little different.


How is that? Different strains come from different locations are are built to grow in different climates and such.. it would only make sense that they have different ratios of active tryptamines. 

Can you back up:

"a cube is a cube... "

Or is this just talk?


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

shepj said:


> How is that? Different strains come from different locations are are built to grow in different climates and such.. it would only make sense that they have different ratios of active tryptamines.
> 
> Can you back up:
> 
> ...



It's not a technically correct saying but used all the time. Growing conditions and genetics affect potency far much more than the strain does that people just say they all have the same potency (and for our sake, they pretty much do).

You can get in to ratios of psilocybin and psilocyin etc and how much psilocyin oxidizes while drying and on and on...

Which is why people just get down to it and say "a cube is a cube"


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 1, 2010)

daisy2687 said:


> It's not a technically correct saying but used all the time. Growing conditions and genetics affect potency far much more than the strain does that people just say they all have the same potency (and for our sake, they pretty much do).
> 
> You can get in to ratios of psilocybin and psilocyin etc and how much psilocyin oxidizes while drying and on and on...
> 
> Which is why people just get down to it and say "a cube is a cube"


 
i have to admit, it seems like the "people" you are refering to definitely seem lazy or undereducated in the matter.

essentially you are saying...

"there ARE genetic differences, one of them IS potency, its VERY complex to determine what causes higher potency in some mushrooms, MOST people dont like to do that much work so they just IGNORE it and SAY 'a cube is a cube'."

dont mean to sound rude here, but your logic is definitely flawed somewhere in there


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2010)

it's all personal preferance. The first time I tripped i was told to eat a 1/4 so that's what I did i tripped balls. Last time I tripped I grew my own and me and a buddy each ate 14 grams of wet shrooms right off the cake. I was afraid to sell them because i didn't want to kill someone so I said lets just me and you eat em and see what happens. I was told they lose 90% of their weight when dried so I assumed we were eating about a 1/2 1/8 each but I don't think that was accurate. If it was accurate fresh boomers are waaaay more potent than dried ones. I don't believe I have ever been that high in my life and I woul;dn't recommend it. the word I use to describe the experience was we were inebriated. We couldn't even light a cigarette or turn on the fuckin xbox. I grew B+.


----------



## shepj (Apr 1, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> essentially you are saying...
> 
> "there ARE genetic differences, one of them IS potency, its VERY complex to determine what causes higher potency in some mushrooms, MOST people dont like to do that much work so they just IGNORE it and SAY 'a cube is a cube'."
> 
> dont mean to sound rude here, but your logic is definitely flawed somewhere in there


Very nice . 

Each strain has different ratios of chemicals, there are no if and/or buts about it. 

Saying they are all the same is like saying weed is weed and pills are pills, sounds uneducated.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 1, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> i have to admit, it seems like the "people" you are refering to definitely seem lazy or undereducated in the matter.
> 
> essentially you are saying...
> 
> ...


The 'people' I refer to are any of the collected community I've talked with about cubes... anyway..

There ARE genetic differences however there are thousands if not millions of genetic pairings IN EACH AND EVERY GROW. Assuming you're using 'mulitspore'. One could say different strains have a 'tendency' to be a certain way (size, potency, alkaloids) but that hasnt even been proven because no one has a lab to do it and no commercial companies researching this..

The only way to really know if you're dealing with the GENETICS (not strain) that determine potency or size or ratio is to examine each pairing of spores (which carry 1/2 of the DNA such as sperm and egg) individually and isolate them with cloning techniques..

I havent heard of this done however many people do clone mycelium on to petri dishes with agar. Then they cut out a strong section (heavy rhyzomorphs or vigorous growth etc) and clones that... Then they sector out the strong section.. and repeat. Called isolation


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2010)

lol, I wanna see you eat 5 gram of the south african Transkei (TK) strain and still say a cube is a cube....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 2, 2010)

A cube is a cube is a very rough generalization...but comparisons to azuruens and cynanescens is vastly dichotimized for that purpose! I totally understand what you're saying though!


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 2, 2010)

eat an eighth, then wait 4 hours and eat another eighth and then take two hits of acid.
you'll come back just fine, take it from me.


----------



## Smotz (Apr 4, 2010)

Ended up eating a little over 5g's dry this weekend. Had an extremely nice trip, very euphoric, with medium level visuals, and a really nice chilled out vibe. I wasn't wigging out, running around, and climbing the walls like a madman in an insane asylum, like some hard trips that I've had in the past. Was a really good and positive experience. 

My buddy who isn't much of a tripper, and took around 1.5g's, said he felt like he was wacked out on some good moonshine, mixed with a couple shots of pure absinthe. Definitely will be hooking some friends up with these Fungi as well, since I know they are good, and I have far more than I could eat anyway.

These GT's are really excellent shrooms when cultivated correctly, and I would definitely recommend them to anyone, regardless of their psychedelic experience level.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tranquility ensues when captivated my the mushroom


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

Smotz said:


> These GT's are really excellent shrooms when cultivated correctly, and I would definitely recommend them to anyone, regardless of their psychedelic experience level.


Due to the dosage and effects you listed, I can safely assume that these would be a good strain for inexperienced trippers (regarding shrooms)?


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2010)

GT is my favourite strain fx wise.


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

ANC said:


> GT is my favourite strain fx wise.


How so? I am not really familiar with different shroom strains whatsoever.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2010)

Tends to give a very mellow glowy feeling, makes food taste awesome (you realy should have watermelon on shrooms)... etc, leaves you feeling great the next morning etc...


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

ANC said:


> Tends to give a very mellow glowy feeling, makes food taste awesome (you realy should have watermelon on shrooms)... etc, leaves you feeling great the next morning etc...


Sounds pleasant, also said to help with migraines (which I get from time to time).. I should check these out


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2010)

To use mushrooms for cluster headaches you need to take some every day, medicinal doses, i.e. too little to feel.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

lmfao... yeah shepj you wouldn't take an eighth of mushrooms to cure your headaches


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not to mention cluster headaches are not migraines... Take shrooms on a migraine and you will be in for the. worst. trip. ever.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Temporal overload, excruciating!


----------



## shepj (Apr 5, 2010)

daisy2687 said:


> Not to mention cluster headaches are not migraines... Take shrooms on a migraine and you will be in for the. worst. trip. ever.


Have you done this? You do know that many of the efficient medications for migraine treatment are based off of Tryptamines correct? I used LSD the first time solely as a temporary treatment to my migraines and I didn't get another one until atleast a month later (I normally get them everyday).



> Erowid has received several reports of migraine sufferers who have used low doses of LSD to treat migraines and chemicals structurally similar to LSD are commonly prescribed for migraine treatment, but more recently data has begun to accumulate that psilocybin may successfully reduce the incidence of cluster headaches for weeks or months and may also reduce the pain during an attack.





> There is some debate as to how, neurochemically, migraines occur, but they do seem to occur in the absence of normal levels of serotonin, which may explain why 5-HT agonists can serve to stop a migraine in progress.


I know the difference between CH and Migraines, as I have had migraines for the passed five years and one or two CH in that time as well. Look into it..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 5, 2010)

I noticed that too... as M.A.P.S. (Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelics Studies) has released a few studies based on LSD and Psilocybin to possibly reduce a lot of the effects caused by migraines. This is a great find.... as to stop the constant, daily take of pain medications. Finding something that works for works or months a time. 

But you know the FDA is all over that shit!


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 7, 2010)

Only thing that worked for me was botox in the scalp...Almost no more migraines

I wonder if we're talking about barely threshold (or lower) doses.. Or should I expect to go on a 4 hour trip each time I pop my meds? haha


----------



## shepj (Apr 7, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> This is a great find.... as to stop the constant, daily take of pain medications. Finding something that works for works or months a time.


It is great, but it is not a new idea, so I would not necessarily call it a find . Albert Hofmann suspected LSD-25 would help migraines in ~1938 back when it was created.

*Food for Thought*:


Sumatriptan
Zolmitriptan
Naratriptan
Rizatriptan
Almotriptan
Frovatriptan
Eletriptan

Notice that they are all triptans?



> Triptans are a family of tryptamine drugs used as abortive medication in the treatment of migraine and cluster headaches.





> Their action is attributed to their binding to serotonin 5-HT1B and 5-HT1D receptors in cranial blood vessels (causing their constriction) and subsequent inhibition of pro-inflammatory neuropeptide release.


I am led to believe that LSD and Psilocybin/Psilocin are all tryptamines, and I am also led to believe that they bind at various Serotonin receports. 



daisy2687 said:


> I wonder if we're talking about barely threshold (or lower) doses.. Or should I expect to go on a 4 hour trip each time I pop my meds? haha


I am sure they are talking somewhere around the ED50, which I believe is ~25µg's for LSD I believe.

Granted either way should work.​


----------



## Fazz (Apr 7, 2010)

Smotz said:


> Just popped out a batch of Golden Teachers, and they look so good I'm kind of afraid to eat them, lol.
> 
> What Dosages in Grams would you guys recommend for a Mild to Severe Trip? My friend wants a Mild Trip, and I want a Balls to the Wind, Severe mind blowing trip.
> 
> Thanks for any info, would hate to O.D. on these.



3.5 dried for a mid .

I would say like 5-7 if you want a "balls off the walls" kinda experience  .


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bringing the information to the RIU TABLES... nice information SHEPJ!

It is old news, but sometimes it needs a boost of encouragement... just like Alexander Shulgin did with MDMA


----------



## Smotz (Apr 8, 2010)

shepj said:


> Due to the dosage and effects you listed, I can safely assume that these would be a good strain for inexperienced trippers (regarding shrooms)?


Yes, these seem like they would be a good shroom regardless of someones psychedelic experience level, it's a pretty mellow trip. Very easy to grow for new growers as well.

All the people I sold them to, loved them as well, and are already wanting more. Makes me think I am in the wrong business. Maybe I should just start up a shroom farm, lol. Just ordered some Penis Envy spores for my next bulk grow attempt.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 8, 2010)

Grow some great portabello's and you got yourself a lucrative business


----------

